
Ask HN: What charts JavaScript library to use? - willlma
This was asked about three years ago, but times have changed and I&#x27;d love to hear some newer answers.<p>From what I&#x27;ve looked into, here are some thoughts.<p>D3 is too complex. I&#x27;d like to get up and running fast with some basic chart types and preferably something extensible.<p>Chartist uses SVG, which is slow for large datasets. Also, it doesn&#x27;t have tooltip&#x2F;hover state.<p>Chart.js has performance issues with large datasets. Is this true?<p>Any thoughts on Google charts?
======
payamb
It depends on how large is your dataset, But in my use cases I found
HighCharts pretty good ( Its free for non commercial )

